
New Relic for code quality? - progressive_dad
I&#x27;m looking for alternatives to New Relic that include more&#x2F;better tools for incident response and logging and will still allow us to monitor performance. We&#x27;ve got a large legacy project full of holes and we go down the rabbit hole with xdebug about twice a week with critical fixes currently. I&#x27;d like to get ahead of the curve and start finding issues before they bring down our production server. The client is hesitant to spend a lot of time&#x2F;money on automated testing and our QA team is pretty taxed with testing current development and deployments. Are there any good out of the box solutions&#x2F;affordable services (on par with New Relic)?
======
jpelletier
Hi there, what types of code quality bugs are you concerned with? Are these
security issues, performance issues, exception issues, all?

------
smt88
You can use Airbrake to log and manage exceptions in production.

You also get set up and use static analysis tools, which will identify lots of
potential bugs before they happen. PHP Mess Detector and PHP Sniffer are both
useful. You can easily share rules between team members.

